# pipeline construction



## eslam soliman (5 نوفمبر 2009)

انا فى هندسة بترول وعندى سيمينار عنpiprline construction واتنمى لو تساعدونى فيه لانة مهم جدا بالنسبة لية


----------



## eslam soliman (5 نوفمبر 2009)

انا فى هندسة بترول وعندى سيمينار عنpipeline construction واتنمى لو تساعدونى فيه لانة مهم جدا بالنسبة لية


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (5 نوفمبر 2009)

استخدم خاصية البحث وستجد ما يفيدك


----------



## zakaria69 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*Germanischer Lloyd تطلب مهندسين لحام حاصلين علي دورات تدربية للتقدم ارسل سيرتك الذاتية علي فاكس0097126793310 مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق العمل بالامارات والرواتب في حدود 18000 درهم شهريا او اعلي المطلوب فقط دورات لحام او ابحث عن موقع الشركة بالنت وتشتهر الشركة باسم GL group وكذلك مهندسين حماية كاثودية لخطوط الانانبيب*


----------



## سامح 2010 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن اعرف من حضرتك عايز ايه بالضبط فى الـpipeline


----------

